# DDR Ram on old Abit Board



## Glenn_UK (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi…

New to the world of OC’ing and would appreciate a little guidance…

My self-built system (specs below) is some years old now and is used for graphics work (not Gaming). 
I’ve reached the mobo’s physical limit for RAM (2x1Gb DDR ) and can’t find a BIOS update later than the one now in place (2003), so am restricted to whatever OC options it offers…

The CPU’s multiplier is Upward-locked (at 17). I’ve managed to increase the FSB from 133 to 144 before hitting instability/non-boot probs. (Giving 2.4 to the 2.26 Pentium4).

My Question:
The RAM is PC2700 (told originally by sellers that the Board’s stated Max of 2300 could be safely exceeded (by setting a 4:5 FSB:RAM ratio) something I did not try at the time.
I now see the current BIOS offers only 1:1 or 3:2 FSB:RAM and so, with my FSB increase, the RAM is now running at 144 (more than the original 133 but less than its intended 166).

Is it possible to reduce the multiplier and up the FSB? I calculate that 15 x 166 (2.49 MHz) might work? 

I’m asking this with the idea that RAM running at 166 rather than 133 (or 144) would be significantly noticeable with intensive graphics work…?

Any thoughts much welcome…
Glenn

Motherboard: Abit BD7II-RAID
Award BIOS Type:	Phoenix-Award BIOS v6.00PG
BIOS Date: 07/22/2003
Chipset: Intel Brookdale i845E

Processor: Pentium4 2.26 Mhz

RAM: 2 x 1Gb PC2700 DDR
Memory Timings:	
@ 133 MHz	2.0-3-3-6 
@ 166 MHz	2.5-3-3-7

Video: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS


----------



## Glenn_UK (Sep 12, 2008)

I now find the Multiplier seems to be locked either way. Reducing it (even at 133 FSB) has no effect: it always reverts to 17.

Is this typical?

So, maybe I can’t get further than what I’ve got: 2.4Mhz for the CPU but stuck at 144 for the RAM?

Glenn


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

You should be able to change the multiplier at any time, unless it is an OEM(dell,hp,etc.) PC. Just change it and then make sure you save the changes.


----------



## Glenn_UK (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Jtsou but, no matter what i try, the multiplier insists on x17.
Also, i've found that Lavalys Everest shows the Min/Max multiplier as x17.

Here (attached, i hope) is Screenshot of the BIOS Menu.

Could somebody please help me by explaining just what
a) PCI Bus Frequency is (and what it should be set at here?)
b) the DRAM H/W Strap setting: what is that and what should it be?
c) Why, when i select to change External Clock (CPU/AGP/PCI), it offers only a value for CPU - not AGP or PCI?

Sorry to be so vague but if there's anything in the BIOS here i could change to some effect, i'd appreciate some guidance.

Else it looks like i'm stuck with what i have got...?

Glenn


----------

